# first works ;)



## alireza (Jul 8, 2014)

hello every one i'm alireza 17 years old from iran ... i'm painting for 3 months and these are my works ... tnx ...

my first work :












2:










3:










4:










5:


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't see anything....


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Alireza
I really want to see your paintings try posting them again.


----------

